# Water Weight



## Danapotter (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello everyone! I was on steriods for 2 months and it does not come out of my system until January. How can I lose the extra 20 lbs I gained? Also, I am still on meds that kind of keep me chubby. 

I was 115, and now I am 143.

*Pout*

If you have any info on water weight or have had a similar situation like this, please post!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 4, 2007)

I am confused, are you attributing the weight gain to water weight?


----------



## Tyester (Jul 6, 2007)

Theres nothing you can really do until you're off the steroids.

They cause water retention like a mofo, and pretty much prescription diuretics are the only way to shed the water wieght. I'd say just stick to your usual fitness goals, and just know you're carrying water because of the meds your on. Once you're off them, then you should slow shed the excess water wieght.

Wow, I can't believed I actually used the word "mofo".


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you very much!


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Aug 15, 2007)

I heard the best way to lose water weight was by drinking more water.
It forces you to flush out water more often or something. 
I was asking about water weight pills at GNC once after I started birth control pills that caused me to gain a few pounds...
Hope that helps =]


----------



## smellyocheese (Aug 15, 2007)

through personal experience, what really managed to get the water weight off me is alot less salt and sugar! the drinking water part... if let's say you drink loads of water because you get thirsty after too much sugar and salt intake... that's the cause of water weight. at least tht's wht i've heard.


----------



## Violet Sky (Sep 26, 2008)

drink green tea its good for those who have water weight.


----------

